# Do you know any languages from India?



## albondiga

How would I ask in Tagalog: "Do you know any Indian languages?" or "Do you know any languages from India?"

(Yes, I know it's kind of a strange question, but I'm sure that at least some Tagalog speakers can figure out why I'm asking!  )


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi

You can ask "May alam ka bang linggwahe sa India?"

cheers!


----------



## albondiga

Thank you, Maria!


----------



## panjabigator

What does alam mean?


----------



## Camote

panjabigator said:


> What does alam mean?


 

_alam_ means _know_


----------



## panjabigator

albondiga said:


> How would I ask in Tagalog: "Do you know any Indian languages?" or "Do you know any languages from India?"
> 
> (Yes, I know it's kind of a strange question, but I'm sure that at least some Tagalog speakers can figure out why I'm asking!  )



Albondiga, I am curious.  Why were you asking the question and why would Tagalog speakers know.  Is there a population there descendant from India?


----------



## albondiga

panjabigator said:


> Albondiga, I am curious. Why were you asking the question and why would Tagalog speakers know. Is there a population there descendant from India?


 
Ha, good question! I'll just say that if someone asked me, _"May alam ka bang linggwahe sa India?" _my response might leave them a bit confused due to a double meaning. Then I'll direct you to this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=328975...


----------



## panjabigator

I should of realized ahead of time!  _Hindi _is the word for "no," correct?  Hence...


----------



## albondiga

panjabigator said:


> I should of realized ahead of time! _Hindi _is the word for "no," correct? Hence...


 
That's it!


----------



## moonshine

Well, you can use both hindi (no) and Hindi (the language) in a sentence and it won't really get confusing as the intonation is different. Hindi (no) is clipped in the end, as Hindi (the language) isn't.


----------

